

Ask HN: How do you build your founding team? - tair

Hello HN community.<p>I am very excited, since this my first &quot;AskHN&quot; post on HackerNews. I am not sure if they ever get noticed, but I will give it a shot.<p>During the past six years, I co-founded 3 startups. They had all failed at the founding team level. So, I&#x27;ve decided to create a service to help startup founders and young entrepreneurs build their founding teams and get expert advices along the way.<p>I would like to get an objective opinion from other geeks&#x2F;hackers&#x2F;creators whether it&#x27;s a problem you&#x27;ve experienced. I am very interested to know how startups build their founding teams right now and where do you find your dream co-founders? By the way, I need one also!<p>You can find more info about my startup at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;flou.io<p>Thank you and have a great day!
======
mahesh_gkumar
I have tried using "match-making" sites before without much luck, but I
personally feel that the best founders are folks who know each other (college,
work etc) and have been in the trenches together.

~~~
tair
Yes, I have also tried a number of matchmaking sites, but they didn't help me
:/

